

Reviews for Heroku add-ons - joaobatalha
http://heroku.orankl.com/

======
saberworks
Went to the page, clicked one that looked interesting called "Wrangler" (I am
not familiar with this). No reviews, ok, but not even a link to the owners
page? No links to documentation or anything to help me find the original
project? Searching for "wrangler" on google helps me find a lot of information
about Jeeps. More context would be very helpful.

~~~
kemayo
Searching for "heroku wrangler" would be wiser, and produces a number-one
result suggesting that it's a report generation tool for your database:
[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/wrangler](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/wrangler)

------
guywithabike
Is this official or otherwise endorsed by Heroku?

~~~
joaobatalha
No. We just felt that there should be a place for the community to talk about
heroku addons so we made this.

~~~
Kudos
There's no way Heroku are going to let you clone their design and use their
brand like this.

~~~
joaobatalha
If they ask, we will change the design. We just made it like this to make it
easier for people to find the add-ons.

~~~
vertex-four
You're in violation of their trademark at least. There is nothing, anywhere on
that page that suggests that you are not Heroku or acting in concert with
Heroku, and you're using their logo and branding heavily.

------
bbody
Awesome idea however not many reviews. If there were more I would definitely
refer to this website. From my experience you can't rely on community
contributions to grow your website until later on. So might be a good idea to
get you and your friends to test out the features and write reviews yourself,
just to get a starting point.

------
cheriot
If anyone has used one of the elasticsearch add-ons, I'd love to read a
review.

Feature request: Allow the reviewer to specify which tiers of service they've
used. I want to use elastic on heroku for my side project, but if the $10
plans are as slow as the $10 db plan then I need to decide between dropping
heroku and jumping to the $50 db.

~~~
m0th87
We've used both Bonsai and Found in production with some fairly heavy read
loads. They've both been a joy, with better support, stability and pricing
than what I'd expect out of other database providers (Redis in particular used
to be troublesome for us.)

~~~
mrkurt
Redis is surprisingly difficult to run well. I think most early providers just
weren't very sophisticated. The Elasticsearch providers are mostly a new
generation.

~~~
itamarhaber
Depends on the provider - some are doing the same thing they did 2 years ago
whereas others keep innovating constantly :)

~~~
mrkurt
I specifically wasn't thinking about you guys as "early" when I said that. :D

------
svarrall
Like the idea, it usually takes a lot of research to track down which add-on
to use, it's not easy/a good use of time to try-before-you-buy.

Feature request: Would be easier if there was a star/popularity rating on the
front page.

~~~
glenngillen
You should take a look at StackShare.io

(Disclosure: I'm an investor in StackShare)

------
grandalf
This is awesome. I have been asking Heroku for this for several years now.

Some add-ons are not backed up by solid support/ops teams so this is extremely
valuable to anyone considering relying on them for production use.

------
tildedash
Good idea.

They should add github Oauth for the login.

